# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Bo mach bob

## Ku Pờm

anh e có ai có mạch bob 4 trục chia se cho e voi

----------


## liemgc

còn 1 cái của robot3t

----------


## biết tuốt

mình có cái này http://machviet.com/index.php?route=...product_id=105
không dùng , mua về xem thử ,bạn xem có phù hợp, cần qua mình để lại cho ,mình ở hà nội

----------


## diy1102

> mình có cái này http://machviet.com/index.php?route=...product_id=105
> không dùng , mua về xem thử ,bạn xem có phù hợp, cần qua mình để lại cho ,mình ở hà nội


Cụ biết tuốt để lại cho tui.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Cụ biết tuốt để lại cho tui.


ai chứ  "chiên da chất nổ "  thì iem luôn oke hehe , đổi hàng nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## diy1102

> ai chứ  "chiên da chất nổ "  thì iem luôn oke hehe , đổi hàng nhé


Uhm, đổi gì ợ?

----------


## conga

Dầu ăn lấy BOB mach3.

----------


## diy1102

> Dầu ăn lấy BOB mach3.


He he em biết bác ý muốn đổi gì rồi. Hàng độc 3 cái BOB chưa chắc đổi được nói gì một cái ha ha ha ha. Đúng là nhất cự ly,...

----------

conga

----------


## biết tuốt

> Dầu ăn lấy BOB mach3.


cha này rêu rao dầu ăn hơi bị nhiều ...em dự là lên hà nội cũng vác dầu ăn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   anh em cảnh giác cha này  haha

----------

conga

----------

